

Top ISPs Poised to Adopt Graduated Response to Piracy - frankdenbow
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20073522-261/exclusive-top-isps-poised-to-adopt-graduated-response-to-piracy/?tag=mncol;1n

======
eck
I can't wait until Anonymous starts sending infringement notices in bulk.
Cutting off people's Internet access based on a few random threats is a pretty
obvious denial of service vulnerability.

~~~
kragen
Presumably only large copyright-holding organizations like ASCAP (or members
of the RIAA and MPAA, sometimes known by the collective acronym MAFIAA) will
be allowed to send infringement notices, not anonymous people.

~~~
nitrogen
Presumably only the legitimate owner of a website is allowed to alter its
content, or send e-mail originating from its domain, not anonymous people.

(Apologies for the potentially-mocking structure of my response; I intend only
to point out that, when hacking is on the table, identity can be forged)

~~~
kragen
Presumably. No apologies necessary.

------
yogsototh
There is an institution dedicated to "graduated response to piracy" in France.
It is a complete fail. As far as I know, nobody ever received a letter
claiming their Internet access will be restricted.

While they rely on technical system to stop piracy, they will fail.

For now it is more a societal behavior problem than a technical one. The only
way I see to fight efficiently piracy is to make easier to pay than to pirate
things. I predict a very long mouse and cat fight.

~~~
mrspandex
I do agree that piracy is a societal problem, but the "buying needs to be
simpler than piracy" argument is crap. Look at music - I can buy any album I
can think of on Amazon with one click. The problem is that people don't want
to pay money for what they can get for free and they don't feel shame in
pirating it.

~~~
william42
From everything I've heard, the rise of things like Amazon Music, Netflix,
Steam, etc. has vastly decreased piracy in the United States, and most piracy
nowadays is by people in the developing world, which is something I have
trouble caring about.

------
misuse-permit
> As for who pays for all this, the ISPs and copyright owners will share the
> costs of operating the program, sources said.

After reading this, I still don't understand how the RIAA/MPAA are convincing
ISPs to get on board. What's in it for the ISPs besides a bunch of angry
customers?

~~~
anamax
> What's in it for the ISPs besides a bunch of angry customers?

The RIAA/MPAA is telling ISPs "if you cooperate, we won't sue you." The ISP is
thinking "If I cooperate, I'll lose N customers, which costs me less than
being sued."

Sure, you'll be mad, but I'm pretty sure that the ISP is correct in thinking
that the vast majority of its customers won't care.

~~~
beloch
Also worth noting:

The more effort the ISP's put into this initiative the more it costs them in
terms of labor and upset customers. It therefore seems pretty obvious that the
optimal solution for an ISP is to join the program but put in the minimum
effort possible.

I predict that file-sharing tools will evolve much faster than the ISPs' half-
hearted anti-piracy efforts. The result will be a lot like the RIAA lawsuits
of the last few years. Occasionally someone will get unlucky, but the odds of
getting caught will be so low that pirates will not be deterred to any
significant degree. The only real result will be continued ill-will towards
publishers, which will probably result in a net boost to piracy rates.

------
aninteger
I see a future of encrypted bit torrent traffic and hosted torrent files on
Freenet.

~~~
a3_nm
Why not host the files directly on Freenet then?

~~~
sukuriant
Bit-torrent is distributed, lightening the load on individual nodes in a
network. That's still an incredible advantage.

~~~
Dylan16807
...freenet is a distributed anonymous data store.

~~~
sukuriant
I did not know that. Interesting...

------
marcamillion
I believe that LulzSec activities of late, likely accelerated a deal like this
happening.

Goodbye freedom of the internets, forever.

~~~
nextparadigms
How is cracking down on copyright infringement related to Lulzsec hacking into
websites?

Trust me, they've been working on doing this for a while, and they're trying
to do it in as many countries as possible in the same time, so that they can
give each other as example, and hope that people will take the new laws for
granted. It's their evil master plan.

RIAA and MPAA are by far the most dangerous entities for our freedoms online,
more than the Government itself is with their own initiatives for censorship.
But what RIAA is trying to do all over the world is at least one level above
what governments were trying to do already. People must revolt and put and end
to this before it's too late.

~~~
marcamillion
Because cracking down on copyright infringement is tough to do politically.

But if they can show that 'everybody is in danger', i.e. see these 'rogue
hackers' are attacking not just companies but the CIA, the Fed, etc., then it
becomes politically easier for them to go through with stuff like this.

LulzSec is playing into their hands.

They are terrifying the public, with the constant headlines and giving these
idiots the political initiative to 'control' the internet.

Now they can say, these anonymous hackers are pirating and hacking. They need
to be stopped. Large Co is now the victim, the anonymity of the internet that
these hackers hide under is the enemy, so they are going after it vigorously.

This is just the first step. But believe me, the end game is: Everybody
suffers. Privacy for none.

